# Did you just set a Milorganite record this year?



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I applied Milorganite at the bag rate on Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, and October 1. I have a convenient 2,500 SF of grass.

That's a pound of Milo per SF for four pounds per square this year.

*Four pounds per square in a year!* Do I have the record? Do I get a T-shirt?

[Edit...] Wait! My math is wrong... thats 64 pounds per square, right? Do I get TWO T-shirts?...

Hmmm... so, wait a minute... that's 3.2 pounds per square of nitrogen if I have this right. Do I owe YOU a T-shirt?

Anyway... who is pushing the limit on Milo and what does your schedule look like?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks like you skipped a few months


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnP said:


> Looks like you skipped a few months


Hahaha! Classic!

Awright, Chisel Chest... what did YOU put down?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I did about the same, only 4 apps... but did do the Urea thing this fall...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I put down 1# of Nitrogen in June, July, August and September. Next year I'll have another app in May (didn't this year as I was doing a reno). First 4 apps were 1/2# N every 2 weeks and one of those was Milorganite.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnP said:


> I did about the same, only 4 apps... but did do the Urea thing this fall...


Ok... so maybe you have me beat.

I did the four Milo apps and a half-pound of urea nitrogen per square. I'll finish with a pound of urea N/square for winterizer.

But wait! There's a late entry!...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I put down 1# of Nitrogen in June, July, August and September. Next year I'll have another app in May (didn't this year as I was doing a reno). First 4 apps were 1/2# N every 2 weeks and one of those was Milorganite.


Awright, Jockstrap... so I have to do math...

Looks like you have four pounds of N/square for the year, right?

Slacker.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

5-4-0 @ 36#/2500sq ft...so 14.4# per 1ksq ft....
14.4 * .05 = .72#/sq ft at the bag rate. 4 times, so 2.88ish per 1k.

That's what I did this year, didn't go crazy with Milo.

J_nick did you do only partial Milo on those every 2 weeks?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I put down 1# of Nitrogen in June, July, August and September. Next year I'll have another app in May (didn't this year as I was doing a reno). First 4 apps were 1/2# N every 2 weeks and one of those was Milorganite.
> ...


Per square?

Square foot only .004 #
Square yard only .036 #
Per 1000 square feet yes around 4 # of Nitrogen this year :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> Do I have the record? ...
> ... 3.2 pounds per square of nitrogen if I have this right.
> 
> ... who is pushing the limit on Milo and what does your schedule look like?


Well, I'm sure you not even getting close to any sort of record for Milorganite applications -- on other lawn sites, rumours exist of weekly double-bag-rate applications for the spring and fall months, with weekly single-bag-rate applications for July and early August. At those rates of application, however, one better really like mowing and be environmentally conscious about ensuring runoff isn't an issue.

Personally, we apply Bay State Fertilizer (Milorganite equivalent) at bag rate as a "carrier" for micronutrient and sulfate of potash applications on a roughly monthly basis from May through September. We also made an application in early May, because I was trying to encourage recovery from winter damage. So, we had 6 applications this year, which was significantly less than the prior year.

During September and October this year, we also made a total of 4 applications of urea at a rate of 1#product/ksqft.

Back in May, we also made a couple applications of quick-release fertilizer.

The grass is looking pretty good, with the exception of the patches I killed off in battles in the ongoing war against _poa trivialis_.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnP said:


> 5-4-0 @ 36#/2500sq ft...so 14.4# per 1ksq ft....
> 14.4 * .05 = .72#/sq ft at the bag rate. 4 times, so 2.88ish per 1k.


Hahaha! Jeepers Creepers!

Are you KIDDING me?!? Whaaaat?

Ok, maybe we have to re-think this for next year and for cool-season only... 

I want to see who is on the bleeding edge. Who is pushing the envelope... the guy who brings the whooole gym bag! Who sets the _record_ for pumping it up!

Whatdyagot, buttercup?!?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't think your turf grass cares if it's Milorganite , Urea, or Ammonium Sulfate. In the end nitrogen is nitrogen. The real question is how much nitrogen did you apply this year? What type of grass? Location? Etc...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm sure you not even getting close to any sort of record for Milorganite applications -- on other lawn sites, rumours exist of weekly double-bag-rate applications for the spring and fall months, with weekly single-bag-rate applications for July and early August. At those rates of application, however, one better really like mowing and be environmentally conscious about ensuring runoff isn't an issue.
> ...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Well, I'm sure you not even getting close to any sort of record for Milorganite applications -- on other lawn sites, rumours exist of weekly double-bag-rate applications for the spring and fall months, with weekly single-bag-rate applications for July and early August. At those rates of application, however, one better really like mowing and be environmentally conscious about ensuring runoff isn't an issue.


Oh, don't I know it... "Any day that ends with 'y'."

Seriously... 4-5 pounds of N per year should suffice. Did anyone break a record? Did they break things? Did it work? Who knows?

It's fun! Who is the workout Lunk Head? Who went absolutely nutso this year? It is usually newbies like me. Did they put their lawn in rehab?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I don't think your turf grass cares if it's Milorganite , Urea, or Ammonium Sulfate. In the end nitrogen is nitrogen.


Yep! From what I'm reading slow- vs. fast-release makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Well, I'm sure you not even getting close to any sort of record for Milorganite applications -- on other lawn sites, rumours exist of weekly double-bag-rate applications for the spring and fall months, with weekly single-bag-rate applications for July and early August. At those rates of application, however, one better really like mowing and be environmentally conscious about ensuring runoff isn't an issue.


I'd be curious to see pictures of that lawn. I enjoy mowing and trimming, but dang! I don't think I have time for that much work on top of my regular work. Pry would be mowing so much I'd be irritated when the sun went down and I couldn't mow no mo!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnP said:


> I enjoy mowing and trimming, but dang! I don't think I have time for that much work on top of my regular work.


Brother, you ain't got but 5k. C'mon! Get some mo' Milo up in there!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy mowing and trimming, but dang! I don't think I have time for that much work on top of my regular work.
> ...


We'll revisit in Nov of 2018 and see if I can make you proud.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Heh! That's fun, man! I just want to... pump... you up!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

JohnP said:


> I'd be curious to see pictures of that lawn.


Very precious few photos of that lawn are ever shown. Kinda makes me wonder.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Not the type of record I would recommend anyone aim for.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I apply 12#/1k monthly from April-September.


----------

